# I have crabs...and a fish



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

New here, been lurking the forums for a while but have just decided to sign up. Took some pics of my setups, here they are:

First is a 20 gallon red claw crab setup. I have 2 female crabs. I did have another female and a very large male but the male just recently decided to sit on top of the rock right after molting and he literally melted since his shell had not hardened yet. The other female died, from old age I'm guessing.

*EDIT* I was playing around with my camera and managed to capture some better pics of the crab setup

























If you look closely you can see the sac of eggs under her belly

























Here's my betta in a 5 gallon tank. I've had him for about 6 months. I did have live plants in there but maintaining plants in such a small aquarium was too much to handle so I just swapped everything out for fake plants and new gravel.

















































Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoyed my pictures. I am not a photographer, it was all just point and shoot on auto so the quality isn't great.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

your betta looks very happy....
the crabs a neat not my thing but still neat....


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

niice: )...The crab is cute


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

boo on the fake plants, but I hear yeah. It looks good either way, and nice betta!


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

haha ya, I'm not a fan of fake plants either but in a 5 gallon it was a disaster. In the crab tank I can't have real plants because the crabs will just eat them and the water is brackish.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

woah I think my betta has a twin! It looks sooo similar to yours!


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

The crabs are so cool! I really wanted to get a few when we got them in at work but I realized I'd just end up neglecting them


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

crabs are neat, what made you decide to keep those?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

both looking nice setup1 but i like the betta more than another ! becofe i have too i put my crab with my a group Glowlight Tetra and red neon tetra together, but every morning i find less and less cant find them, it because the crab caught them while i off the light ! i reallt like your setup! thks for sharing


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I decided on crabs when I was browsing the fish section at petland. I came across freshwater spider crabs which are identical to red claw crabs except they are about 3 times the size. Fully grown they are 6 inches. I thought they were the coolest pets ever so I picked up a 20 gallon tank, got it cycled, then went to pick up my crab. Unfortunately he only lived 3 days. I'm guessing it was because these crabs are very social and need to be kept in groups of at least 3 or they get stressed. He was the only one left at the store. I was pretty devastated, I felt horrible that he died as I kinda grew attached to him in those 3 days. Unlike red claw, spider crabs are VERY friendly and interact with their owner. I picked up red claw crabs after that and have had success ever since. Here's a pic of the spider crab. My girlfriend named him Louie.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> woah I think my betta has a twin! It looks sooo similar to yours!


Do you any pictures? would be cool to see!


----------

